
Advertisers admit it: ‘We messed up’ the Web - Libertatea
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2015/10/15/amid-the-adblockalypse-advertisers-apologize-for-messing-up-the-web/
======
zzalpha
Source: [http://www.iab.com/news/lean/](http://www.iab.com/news/lean/)

LOLFR: _We were so clever and so good at it that we over-engineered the
capabilities_

That is true, gold plated BS! Beautiful!

More importantly:

 _L.E.A.N. Ads do not replace the current advertising standards .... Rather,
these principles will guide an alternative set of standards_

This is hammered home at the end of the post:

 _Publishers should have the opportunity to provide rich advertising
experiences, L.E.A.N. advertising experiences, and subscription services_

Translation: They're defining these new, fancy standards, but they're viewed
as part of the overall picture, and not a replacement for the current abortion
that is online advertising. So if the odds weren't already deeply stacked
against them that they'd have an influence in moving the market, this makes it
even less likely.

------
intopieces
>As a result, companies such as Apple, Facebook and Google have developed
their own coping mechanisms. Apple offers consumers news content in its Apple
News app, bypassing the public Web. Facebook's Instant Articles, which allow
publishers to partner with Facebook so their content loads more quickly,
follows the same logic.

This is the real tragic legacy of web ads: the balkinzation of the Internet.
Emerging countries like India are seeing smartphone plans that incentivize the
use of entrenched media on the Internet, to the point that the 'open web'
might be too expensive to access with any frequency. This is a hindrance to
innovation.

------
drdeca
What do they mean by encrypted? Do they just mean to support https?

Also, sounds good I think.

Project wonderful ads seem pretty good to me, do they fit this standard?

